# TGB Precision Slider Sight



## TGB Archery (Aug 23, 2012)

My new sight is a single pin adjustable sight with a .19 fiberoptic with 3ft of fiber. It is a stainless steel pin and all movement is Teflon sliders and bushings. Sight is made from machined aluminum for durability and less weight. Includes 2"scope with 1.75" field of vision just like the Viper scope. Also camo is in the works hopefully by next week and all Archery Talk Members will get Free Shipping For the rest of the month 

Sight can be found at TGB Archery.com and is available in LH or RH 





























These picks are of the prototype but the production model in now in and I will get the pics of them uploaded as soon as I can. A couple changes are the windage is laser cut with out logo and the windage scaleis also laser cut no stickers. The nobs are black no longer brown.


----------



## MA_Bowhunter (Jan 11, 2006)

Bump for ya. 

You compare the scope with the Viper scope. Can you clarify which Viper you mean?

What camo patterns are you considering? Still looking like those will be available next week?


----------



## TGB Archery (Aug 23, 2012)

The viper scope is roughly the same view window as my scope on my sight. The reason I did that is people I know buy a sight and if it didn't come with a scope that was the one that they bought. As for camo Patterns I have a bunch available the only thing is that the cost for getting the sight done is much more then I thought it would be and I have no problem getting it done for anyone but they would have to pay to get it done and it takes about a week and the cost is $32. Pic is the in stock camo I can get but pretty much anything not licensed is available


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Just checked the website looking for the price. I will let the OP post the price here if he wants to but if that is for a site built here that is as well built as it looks to be,that aint a bad price Hoss. What about a light for the pin?


----------



## TGB Archery (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok The Site fully assembled in black without light is $69.96 for AT Members that use code TGBSLIDEAT and $79.96 With the Led Light. IF you are looking for Camo for you sight the price Will Be $102.96 and $112.96 W/Light. The store will be updated soon to have these options available I am just waiting on the pictures of the Production Sight to be completed. Code is Active now.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

You are gonna get ask so I will go ahead and ask it. It dont look like it but is it 2nd and 3rd Axis adjustable?


----------



## TGB Archery (Aug 23, 2012)

From what I understand is the first axis is up and down the 2nd is in and out and the 3rd is twisting the scope like a door hinge. If i am correct it has 1st and 2nd but no 3rd and the reason to leave it off is not many sights out there have 3rd axis and if it becomes a thing I could always machine a bracket kinda like CBE does and offer it separably.


----------



## MA_Bowhunter (Jan 11, 2006)

I understand that if you use a quiver that is attached to the sight mounting plate, the slider/dial type single pins, like this one, will require spacers to mount your quiver. Are they included with the sight?


----------



## TGB Archery (Aug 23, 2012)

yes that is included with the sight. Thank you michael


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

where are pics of the camo model...???


----------



## TGB Archery (Aug 23, 2012)

camo is custom and I do not have a sample of the sight, just the camo patterns available.


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

When will these be available for sale in camo...???


----------



## TGB Archery (Aug 23, 2012)

camo is currently available and they are dipped to order to any of the patterns you see above. Just let me know the camo dip you would like and i will invoice you the cost after the sight is ordered. thank you.


----------



## TGB Archery (Aug 23, 2012)

finished site ready to ship


----------



## TGB Archery (Aug 23, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Indian Outlaw (Dec 28, 2009)

nice looking sight, great price


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

PLACED A ORDER FOR ONE I CANT WAIT TO GET IT...:darkbeer:


----------



## TGB Archery (Aug 23, 2012)

If some of you are thinking how can this be a quality sight at that price just look at the reviews for my nocks and see that I am not trying to stick it to my customers by making my price higher then it needs to be. I want to bet my product out there to the average archer that wants a great quality product at a fair and great price.


----------



## Trevor02TA (Sep 8, 2009)

Just looked at these today in person. Very high quality. Looks just as nice as my HHA. Not a cheap knock-off at all. These guys have a great lighted nock and a great stabilizer also.


----------



## Pin Wheel (Oct 13, 2007)

how much does this sight weigh?


----------



## Pin Wheel (Oct 13, 2007)

anyone know how much sight weighs???


----------



## TGB Archery (Aug 23, 2012)

I will weigh it tomorrow and let you know i can remember off hand.


----------



## TGB Archery (Aug 23, 2012)

8.1 Ounces is the total weight with quiver mounts.


----------



## Pin Wheel (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Wish I had bought one of these when they were on sale.


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

Can't wait to get mine...


----------



## 10%FOC (Dec 4, 2012)

tagged. Will order one in a few weeks. Do your sight tapes work like the HHA, or do I mark my own distances on the tape?


----------



## TGB Archery (Aug 23, 2012)

They have sight tape and also include a tape you can make yourself


----------



## TGB Archery (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

That's some nice machine work.
I have made a few and will say its a lot harder than i though it would be.


----------



## flyinfatkid (Dec 17, 2011)

Just ordered mine today! Excited! Going to use it for 3d this year


----------



## TGB Archery (Aug 23, 2012)

The new arm was finished recently pictures will be uploaded soon.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

TGB Archery said:


> The new arm was finished recently pictures will be uploaded soon.


What is different about the new arm? Will it increase the price? I was all set to order one for my Eclipse and saw that post.


----------



## flyinfatkid (Dec 17, 2011)

Love this sight! Pin is bright. Very well constructed. Could charge twice what they do. Easy to adjust. Thanks for a great product tgb


----------



## TGB Archery (Aug 23, 2012)

No new arm is just more streamline and looks cooler. Same price and thank you for the complements.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I think it is time for another sale!!!! That does look a lot cleaner than the original.


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 28, 2013)

Very interesting looking sight.. my only concern is that the pin doesn't look very durable.. looks like it might be easy to snag and bend/break. Anything that addresses this?


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

tagged for future purchase! looks better then my hha.


----------



## TGB Archery (Aug 23, 2012)

J Gilbert said:


> Very interesting looking sight.. my only concern is that the pin doesn't look very durable.. looks like it might be easy to snag and bend/break. Anything that addresses this?


The pin is in a stainless steel tube and as for durability I have not heard anything negative regarding it. I wont say that it wont bend but I do know that I have not bent one yet and It is enclosed enough in the scope to stay out of the way.


----------



## flyinfatkid (Dec 17, 2011)

J Gilbert said:


> Very interesting looking sight.. my only concern is that the pin doesn't look very durable.. looks like it might be easy to snag and bend/break. Anything that addresses this?


I love mine! Very durable! Top notch quality with out top price! Very very solid. I like it better than my sureloc. Easy to slide. Locks in to place and stays there. For the price best sight on the market.


----------

